# homemade yogurt drops?



## CuteRat2 (Sep 20, 2013)

I heard rats really like yogurt drops, and I also heard you can make your own. So how do you? And what yogurt should I buy to make it?


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Most people drop little dots of yogurt onto a baking sheet and freeze them. It isn't really possible to make commercial yogurt drops without special ingredients and equipment as it's a bit of a process. I do sell all-natural Greek yogurt drops, which I do find to be better than the "Yogies" at the pet shop due in part to being free of any artificial flavors or colors.


----------



## Ltukey (May 28, 2013)

i prefer to dehydrate yogurt bits, how are the frozen??


----------



## ratty_milkshake (Feb 24, 2014)

hmm, made the frozen ones. you have to keep them in the freezer. and when you touch them they melt instantly. Maybe there is a recipe using some gelatine or something? The frozen ones arent great.


----------



## CuteRat2 (Sep 20, 2013)

So after you freeze them you have to keep them in the freezer?


----------



## ratty_milkshake (Feb 24, 2014)

Yeah CuteRat2. And when you take them out u cant hold them for longer than 2 seconds otherwise they melt..


----------

